# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  Homeboy, wire-free, long-life, Wi-Fi security camera, Homeboy, Inc., Austin, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Homeboy, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The new $149 camera sticks to walls to watch your home"

by Josh Lowensohn
October 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Homeboy tries to redefine DIY security 

Published on Oct 30, 2014




> The Homeboy security camera's battery-powered design defies its power-adapter-dependent competition.
> "Homeboy isn't just another Dropcam Pro clone"
> 
> by Megan Wollerton
> October 30, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Homeboy, the world’s most accessible home security system.

Published on Nov 10, 2014

----------

